# New scroll saw - maybe



## linkshouse (13 May 2017)

I mentioned in another thread that I really love my Delta 40-560 and the engineer in me agrees with AES's suggested I could get parts that aren't available made. 

In my working life I have turned to local small machine engineers many time to manufacture otherwise unavailable part. 

In those instances it was needs must so cost didn't really matter.

In the case of my scroll saw I fear it may end up not being cost effective.

My wife opined that I would be better of just buying a new one. Woohoo, green light    

I fancy the Axminster saws recommended by Claymore et al but after their recent price hikes they really are expensive.

Given my love of my current Delta I've found myself considering this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Delta-Woo...704156?hash=item419f03da9c:g:J5AAAOSw8w1X~IGN

Of course I would need a mains adapter, but even with the mains adapter, shipping and import duties it still comes in at over a £100 less than the 16" Axminster.

Any thoughts?

Does anyone else have one of these?

Thanks

Phill

P.S. Sorry for the rambling pre-amble.


----------



## Claymore (13 May 2017)

........


----------



## linkshouse (13 May 2017)

Brian, 

Thanks for you're advice which is greatly valued as always.

Your point about spares is indeed valid as it is how I've arrived here in the first place but £734 for the EX30 is way out of my league.

To compare more or less like with like the Delta 20" plus required extras is £365 and the Axminster EX 21 is £645 that's price difference that is hard to ignore.

I'm hoping that someone on here has experience of using the Delta 40-694 as it would be good to hear an unbiased view of it.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (13 May 2017)

........


----------



## Claymore (13 May 2017)

.........


----------



## AES (13 May 2017)

Yeah, I can understand your dilemma Phill - that price difference cannot be written off as just pocket money.

OTOH, although the idea of a brand new machine is - of course - VERY attractive, frankly I'm a little surprised that you've written off the idea of new parts for the old Delta. As said before, I don't know these machines (apart from their generally good rep) but I would guess that parts such as arm bearing/s, special shouldered bolts, etc, cannot be all the difficult to get made - therefore not all that expensive. In a worse case scenario, if you can get the old parts out, then for sure someone with a metal working lathe would - and could - copy them for you. If I was nearer to you (I doubt I could be much further away, apart from sunnybob perhaps!) I'd offer to make them for example. But there are plenty of others on here with metal working lathes - you'd only need to post a message and a dimensioned drawing on the Metal Bashers section here. And then there's the Model Engineer web site too.

And the other idea that occurs to me is why import from the US? I realise that Delta is a US brand, and I think you are correct in saying there are no Delta dealers in UK. But what about other, nearer countries, such as France, Germany, Belgium, Holland, Austria? While UK is still in the EU (2 years to go don't forget), surely in terms of shipping charges (distance), plus import paperwork and customs, duties, etc, that could save you some cost, AND of course you'd solve the 110/220 Volt problem in 1 stroke.

Third idea is to contact Delta in the US direct. I'm not suggesting that they would sell a machine direct to a single public person, they most probably wouldn't. But they should at least be able to tell you where there are any dealers nearer to UK (with 220 Volts machines of course). And while you're about it, ask them why they don't export to UK!

Sorry if any of the above is teaching granny to suck eggs, but HTH.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (14 May 2017)

Oh AES, I hates you to pieces!!!

Of course everything you have said is right and the engineer in me knows that my current saw can be restored.

So now I'm back in a quandary...

I know that I can fix the current machine and in truth without too much difficulty but the devil on my shoulder is telling me that no matter what I do it will still be an old machine and that designs have moved on e.g. the blade action on the newer machine is the short arm design prevalent on all moderne high end machines now. Is this so much better? I don't know but there has to be a reason that they all use it?

That said is it worth splashing out on a new machine just for this?

Then there is the second hand one for sale on here pointed out by Brian. 

I know I am wandering into the area of complete nonsense now but it seemed like an omen given that it is in Yorkshire, way too far away, except I have a cousin within a few miles of the seller that is coming up to visit us in a couple of weeks!

Head and heart definitely having a serious argument his morning.

I may have to defer to a higher authority over breakfast. Her decisions of course are based on no knowledge whatsoever but are always right (well wives are alway right aren't they!).

Phill


----------



## AES (14 May 2017)

"(well wives are alway right aren't they!)."

Oh YEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!

Good luck with your decisions, but an extra thought - get the old Delta repaired and sell it on, buy the 2nd hand one from Yorkshire, then (assuming SWMBO agrees) splash out on a REALLY new thing like that new Excalibur "scroll/bandsaw" thingy (in the mag this month). Best of all worlds ('cos that new Excalibur will not of course do inside cuts, but a new/er Delta will).

AES


----------



## linkshouse (14 May 2017)

AES":df7sqqnt said:


> "(well wives are alway right aren't they!)."
> 
> Oh YEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Well SWMBO said I should get the new/er one. I must confess I didn't need a lot of convincing.

Of course what I hadn't told her was that I'd already ordered the parts mentioned by myhermes in the other thread!

Then she said "you should still repair the other one and sell it on"!

How do wives do that?

Thanks for your thoughts on this as they did help me.

Regards

Phill

P.S. Really looking forward to my cousins visit now


----------



## Claymore (14 May 2017)

..........


----------



## AES (14 May 2017)

Off topic I know Claymore (sorry linkshouse) but just how did you get all the battery corrosion out of that torch (what cleaning materials used, etc) and have you checked after the clean out to see if the corrosion on the body has re-appeared (assuming it's an ali, not a plastic body)?

I DO have a reason for asking this (he says, shame-facedly)  

AES


----------



## linkshouse (14 May 2017)

Claymore":1vj1pbbz said:


> Good on ya Phill.......... are you getting the Delta in Yorkshire? I wasn't sure if they had sold it but its a great bargain.



Yes, it turns out the seller lived just a few miles from my cousin who is coming up to Westray for a visit later this month. He's rung to say that he is going to pick it up this afternoon. 



> I have just been "repairing" a small torch for Ruth's dad its got a Cree Led bulb, he said it needed a new battery but when i eventually managed to open the thing it was virtually solid with corrosion from leaking battery so eventually dismantled it and it turns out to have 3 AAA batteries not one CR2525 button cell #-o after cleaning and fitting new batteries its superb and you can zoom with it......great bit of kit from Aldi last year so must have been cheap.



Well done. Lucky the corrosion didn't do any more damage.



> Cheers and well done for convincing her indoors you NEED a new saw (although it sounds like you didn't need to work too hard convincing her lol.......and yes they are always right lol)



Oh yes, ain't that the truth.

I remember my son having a disagreement with his Mum about something or other and saying to him "you have two choices, have a long discussion with your Mum, then do it her way or, just do it her way. The second is quicker!". 

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (14 May 2017)

............


----------



## linkshouse (14 May 2017)

My cousin has just sent me an email to say he has picked up the saw. He said the seller showed him it running and it ran very smooth.

I'm really looking forward to my cousins visit now... Shallow Hal!!!

Phill


----------



## AES (14 May 2017)

VERY good Phill. And with the old Delta ALMOST repaired now, what are you going to use the money you've saved on buying the new Delta (+ the money to come from the sell on Delta) on??????????

:evil: 

AES


----------

